

Show HN: PairBuddy - Secret Crush App - built in 72 hours, learnt Bootstrap - bongs
http://www.pairbuddy.com

======
Triamis
Idea: Add ALL your friends to your crush list and then you can find out
whenever someone has a crush on you and you can laugh at them.

This doesn't solve the problem of making the first move, since you can't know
that the person adding you to the crush list is actually doing so because they
have a crush on you. They may just do it to see if you have a crush on them.

It's a good problem to solve, but I think that after a short burst of initial
activity everyone will realise how exploitable this is and so be unable to use
it seriously.

~~~
dguaraglia
A-holes are a-holes, no matter what tools you give them. If someone adds
everyone just to make fun of his/her friends, then the question is not so much
about motivation, but rather why he/she still has friends at all.

I imagine most people after the age of 18 stop doing that, so I guess this
might solve a problem provided there are some age limitations. Then again, you
have to wonder if people older than 18 have 'crushes' they can't resolve like
adults.

You Americans make it too complicated :)

------
bongs
Friends, jokes apart, we really believe that making the first move is hard.
People fear losing their good friends or getting rejected.

So we created PairBuddy. Please give us your constructive feedback.

Thanks!

~~~
senic
The project itself looks ok to me - I don't really mind the logo, though.

Concering growth/spreading of the project: BangWithFriends had huge media
coverage because it was something new and also a little controversial. I'm
afraid PairBuddy is missing this aspect.

I nonetheless with you the very best of luck with your weekend project.

~~~
bongs
Thanks senic. We are not controversial - so not expecting a viral growth. We
think that people interested in serious relationships will benefit from it.
Even if we are able to reach to a few thousand and are genuinely able to help
them, we will be happy. :)

------
senic
Where have I heard that before... :)

~~~
bongs
:)

------
nns1212
lol..

